# Katawa Shoujo - The 4Chan Visual Novel



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I've heard about this a while back, but didn't realise it was released. This was basically a large collaborative 4Chan group project that started about 4-5 years ago and resulted in this game. It's a visual novel btw, which means it's kind of a text based RPG with graphical elements.

The subject (Katawa Shoujo) means broken/disabled girls, I know lol, a weird subject matter, but believe it or not it's handled surprisingly well and it's very charming.










The best thing of all, it's completely free and you can download it here:

http://www.katawa-shoujo.com/

What do you guys think ?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This was the first visual novel I've played. I played this on a recommendation of "so many feels" because I enjoy games where I can get an emotional connection to characters, and I can see how people could get that with this game, but I just didn't care enough about the characters as much as I'd hoped. I've played through 3 times with a different path each time getting the girl with Emi, then Lily, and then Rin. Out of the three, I probably enjoyed Rin's story line the most. I thought all 3 were pretty good though, just that there were things about each story that bothered me. I haven't played through in a while, but from memory I thought that the sex scenes and declaration of love came too suddenly. There were parts in each where I thought it was a bit too cheesy or predictable, like what was bothering Emi. I was thinking of doing a playthrough for the burn victim girl, but I'm not so sure I can be bothered. I just assume it will be a lot of empty talk since she is super shy, and then sudden love declaration and sex.

Maybe I didn't enjoy it as much as I was expecting to because I thought that pink haired girl, the deaf girl and that guy that lived next door were so annoying, or maybe those visual novels or games based around romance aren't my thing. I'm not saying it was bad or anything, I still enjoyed reading through most of it.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

looking at how more they are, can't help but it kinda bothers me lol

I like VN games but not sure about the pure VNs. all I have to do is to read and make a choice?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked it a lot.


----------



## PaisleyChan (May 4, 2013)

I've done all the playthroughs but Hanako (the burn victim) was my favourite path because I could see parts of myself in her character. I was sort of unsure about the whole disability thing (especially when I heard that it was made by a group from 4chan) but the game actually handled it delicately; I'm also glad they added the option to turn the adult scenes off ^_^


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I downloaded this two years ago. I only finished the Hanako route. I think it does a good job at captivating emotion with character interaction and music. That's the case with most visual novels. It's nothing spectacular, but it definitely has its own charm.

I personally used to play a LOT of visual novels. I pretty much usually bought whatever I played and among them, Kira☆Kira, Steins;Gate, Planetarian, Higurashi When They Cry, and Analogue: A Hate Story stood out.

But, I'd be lying if I said that G Senjo no Mao, Sharin no Kuni, Himawari no Shojo, Fate/stay Night, Ever17: The Out of Infinity, Snow Sakura, Crescendo, Saya no Uta, Demonbane, Kara no Shojo, Eve Burst Error, Cross Channel and Edelweiss weren't absolutely intriguing experiences. They were all very fun.

Also, I wouldn't say visual novels are necessarily text-based RPGs with graphics. They're more of the 'choose your own adventure' graphic adventure format.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought it was okay, but like ^ I didn't think it was spectacular. I'm not really the type to play these kinds of VNs (it was free) but I felt in the end it was worth playing through at least one route since it can be pretty emotional. After the second route I got bored of the characters and story so I never finished it completely. 

The actual development of the game I found pretty impressive.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

louiselouisa said:


> looking at how more they are, can't help but it kinda bothers me lol
> *
> I like VN games but not sure about the pure VNs. all I have to do is to read and make a choice?*


Pretty much yeah :-b

I'm enjoying it so far I have to say; the writing's good, the production values are amazing for a free game and I find the premise both original and interesting.


----------



## somerinbro (May 7, 2013)

rin is best katawa
also muh feels etc


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

PaisleyChan said:


> I've done all the playthroughs but Hanako (the burn victim) was my favourite path because I could see parts of myself in her character.


Same here, although i didn't play through all the endings. Hanako and Rin were probably my favorite characters.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Rin was the worst what is wrong with you people?


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

I liked her philosophical and absent-minded comments. She could seem a bit arrogant and sure of herself at times, but my memory is blurred. I should replay it. How come you don't like Rin, Dissonance?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just had my first play through with Emi. I didn't even realise I was shunted down this path though, I would have probably preferred Hanako or Lily. :um

P.S Some of the erotic content was pretty full on, was not expecting that at all lol.


----------



## PaisleyChan (May 4, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Just had my first play through with Emi. I didn't even realise I was shunted down this path though, I would have probably preferred Hanako or Lily. :um


I made sure to use a walkthrough after I'd done my first path because I ended up getting the "bad" ending with Hanako and I felt so terrible; I wouldn't stop crying about it  but I do agree that sometimes the choices are pretty unclear v_v


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

PaisleyChan said:


> I made sure to use a walkthrough after I'd done my first path because I ended up getting the "bad" ending with Hanako and I felt so terrible; I wouldn't stop crying about it  *but I do agree that sometimes the choices are pretty unclear v_v*


I'd say :b I'm on my second play through now, but I've restarted twice because I'd obviously gone down the wrong path again.

I think I've got the hang of it now though, to avoid Emi you tell the doctor guy that your not interested in daily jogs. And then you select all the options to go into the nearby town so you'll meet up with Lilly. (presuming you want to go down that route)

Sorted !


----------



## Crashmaster (May 15, 2013)

I really enjoyed Katawa Shoujo. It was the first VN I'd played, and it made me really like the genre. Looking bad, though, it was still a good game, but there are some big flaws like the forced sex scenes, etc. But it's still fun.
Plus it got me into other great VNs like Clannad and Kana.


----------



## PaisleyChan (May 4, 2013)

Crashmaster said:


> I really enjoyed Katawa Shoujo. It was the first VN I'd played, and it made me really like the genre. Looking bad, though, it was still a good game, but there are some big flaws like the forced sex scenes, etc. But it's still fun.
> Plus it got me into other great VNs like Clannad and Kana.


Katawa Shoujo is the only VN I've played and I've heard of Clannad but wondering whether to check it out; what's the story roughly about?


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

That was a really emotional epic game for me 9/10 only because not long enough


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I actually liked the game, and I didn't feel like turning the adult stuff off . I was a little worried about it coming from 4chan though, story was good for my first VN and not as explicit as other's I've heard of. Personally I felt most attracted to Hanako though for somebody with severe sa she did seem very open with herself later in the game. Though frankly I identified with rin more and found her personality the most attractive.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

galacticsenator said:


> I actually liked the game, and I didn't feel like turning the adult stuff off .* I was a little worried about it coming from 4chan though*, story was good for my first VN and not as explicit as other's I've heard of. Personally I felt most attracted to Hanako though for somebody with severe sa she did seem very open with herself later in the game. Though frankly I identified with rin more and found her personality the most attractive.


lol. Don't worry, your fears were not without reason :b


----------

